#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  October Member of the Month - KillaKittyofDoom

## Nazgul

Its that time once again when we choose one member who in some way stands out from the rest here at RPA.  It is quite often a very difficult choice given that we do have so many great members to choose from.  This month we choose to honour one who although he hasnt been here for a great deal of time, this Aussie lads contributions to the site would surely be missed were he not here.  I am talking about The Trickster...formerly KillaKittyOfDoom...formerly Dr. Helios.

The Trickster is one of those people who can put a smile on your face.  His blog entries are humorous and often  thought provoking, allowing us a glimpse into the mind of this boxer/football player/writer. 

This month, our very own super secret Dr. Helios is taking over the forum being recognized for his superb cleverness and his opinions on everything. A die hard Australian with super awesome hair and pretty awesome football (soccer) skills. Not to mention his awesome RP contributions to The Shifting Society. And his own RP, Trembling Sky: The Beast Below, is sure to be a success given his skills as a GM and a roleplayer.  Who better to recognize this month than him you say? No one I say! 

KillaKittyOfDoom definitely deserves the love this month, and tons of kitties for him to gaze at! We're so glad to see KKOD around the forum, and his respect for the great roleplay. You can often see him in the Australia club, talking it up about soccer (football) or Australian politics (which I can't follow  :*sweat*: ). He enjoys trapezing around the games, and hanging around the welcome thread, where he tries to claim unsuspecting newbies for his secret army of kitty lovers is always ready to greet a new member!

Whatever he chooses to call himself, we love having him around and hope you do too! So lets go and show him some love!

 :~LL~: 

Written by Nazgul and Blue_Tornado(mostly Blue)

----------


## Miss Ember

Congratulations!~

----------


## L

Congrats KKD, this is well deserved  ::D:

----------


## CALYPSO

Congratulation!  :B):

----------


## V

Congratz Killa!

----------


## ILYTH

YAYS!!!! what are the odds I change my name the month this happens. Thanks you guys, really didnt expect this and I think that it's the start of a grand tradition of Aussie domination of these awards  :;): 

I think I might also us ethis to plug Trembling Sky, It's really a RP for absolutely anyone, new or established we are happy to have you. I really need as many people as possible for this so please visit and put up a char sheet.

 Trembling Sky 

Thanks again for the recognition guys and the lovely write up from Blue and Naz really amde me go red lol. Here's hoping that you all get one of these too cause everyone on here deserves at least one.

*Edit* do I get one of those cool award showcases now? Missed out on a few at the awards

----------


## Bia

YAY Killa I mean...Trickster!

----------


## Insanity

Congratulations mate  ::):

----------


## Merry

Congrats to you Killa Trickster.. as I refuse to think of you as just The Trickster... 
 :luv:    You deserve it.. and we'll be adding a shiny new medal to your profile shortly!

----------


## ILYTH

thanks Merry, Insanity and Blue and yeh it will take some getting used to not bieng the KKOD any more but I felt I needed a change.

----------


## Marmalade Jam

WOOP!!! WELL DONE HON *Starts Cheerleading*

----------


## Anne Bonny

Hurray!  Congrats KKOD!!!  You totally deserve it!

----------


## The Magnan

Congratulations!

----------


## Dr. Dream

Yeah! A former BGSFer won ! Sweet. Good job Trickster you deserve it!

----------


## Alice

Eeeep, you got the best month ever! Totally deserved it. Congrats!  :(::

----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue

Congrats man! (crazy generic congratulations becuase you change your name so much)
You totally rock.  :XD:

----------


## Rhomeo

Congratulations man! YOU ARE EPIC WIN

I'll be sure to add you in my new Youtube blog.  ::):

----------


## Kris

Way to go  :^_^:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Flex

CONGRATULATIONS!

----------


## Yoruyonaka

good for you!!  :XD:

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats Trickster on your well deserved award!

----------


## Bia

Spoiler:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Bia

Click for happiness

----------


## Merry

Celebrate or the birds get it!

----------


## ILYTH

WOOT!!! now let them go!!

----------


## Fira Fidelity

Congrats Trickster!! 

I love dogs...but here's a cool picture for you.

----------


## ILYTH

the cat is confident because it knows it would DESTROY the dogs

----------


## Merry

Spoiler: tee, hee

----------


## ILYTH

Merry I think you broke cuteness lol

----------


## Merry

I haz... lots more  ::XD::

----------


## ILYTH

Don't start a lol cat war you cant finish squire  :;):

----------


## Merry

Oh.. it's soooo on!

----------


## Fira Fidelity

Spoiler: Everyone's here.

----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Merry



----------


## V

> 


That looks almost exactly like one of my kitty cats.

----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Merry

- these are my cats  :lol:

----------


## V

Congrats again Tricks but only a few days left :P

----------


## ILYTH

I know, my reign is soon to be over  ::'(: 

Still though I'm sur4 my successor is well deserved and will be a complete champion especially if my guess as to who it might be is right.

----------


## V

The Fall of the Great Trickster King....

----------


## ILYTH

To be honest I'm missing my old identity lol so once the month is up the KKOD might make a bit of a return  :B):

----------


## V

:XD:  coolness  .... only a few more days until the emergence of the Ironheart as well....

KKoD is a pretty good name too...

----------


## ILYTH

Noice, I think I might make my newly customizable user title The Trickster King for the best of both worlds.

----------


## V

Forgot you got that thing  ::D:  sounds like a pretty good Idea  ::D:

----------


## ILYTH

Was fun at the top of the hill  :XD:  hope the next person appreciates the honor that this is  :XD:

----------


## V

*Salutes the King on his exit*  :XD:

----------


## ILYTH

It's not over quite yet mate, I still get one execution  :;):

----------


## V

Oooooh who are you gonna choose!  ::D:

----------


## ILYTH

I dunno, I have an Idea...I think you know him  :;):

----------


## V

Should I umm.... look out? >_>

----------


## ILYTH

Naz will be there shortly with his big axe

----------


## V

Dammit. Well it's been a nice ride... and all that Tricks but I guess this is farewell.

----------


## ILYTH

Yeh, I'll pick out a nice shiny pike for your head  :;):

----------


## V

Can you make it look all evil and haunting like? Kinda might give me a 'scary' look going on.

----------


## ILYTH

hmmmm.....I'll see what I can do, I mean I have to vacate the castle in a couple of days to make way for the new guy so It'll be a rush

----------


## V

Consider it a gift for the next guy (or girl)  :XD:

----------


## ILYTH

Okie doke, I'll pick out a nice ribbon for him/her

----------


## V

Sounds like a plan, I'll try to get Naz to make the cut as clean as possible too.

----------


## ILYTH

ah don't worry about that Naz is a pro

----------


## V

He better be, I payed goof money for this neck

----------


## ILYTH

Wait.....what?

----------


## V

... I payed goo..... I don't know!

Drinking beer whilst being silly isn't working anymore!

>_<

----------


## ILYTH

Poor Pinky

----------


## V

::'(: 

This is all your fault tricks! *shakes fist*

----------


## ILYTH

well look at it this way you wont be sad for much longer  :XD:

----------


## V

Right, I have my impending execution to look forward too!

How did you get Naz on your payrole by the way?

----------


## ILYTH

It all started when I made this ring....

----------


## V

:XD: 

Well didn't see that coming  :XD:

----------


## ILYTH

neither did the other eight  :;):

----------


## V

Hahaha!

It's Gollum! He's attacking the farms!

----------


## ILYTH

Going on a beer run?

----------


## V

That is what saturdays are for my tricky trick using friend known as The Trickster - honored member of October.

----------


## ILYTH

good man

----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Merry



----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry

Congrats to you The Trickster!

----------

